
Official NASA “Journey to Mars” Posters Promoting Careers on Mars - evo_9
http://imgur.com/a/3E5u4
======
infodroid
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12365178)

